# BIO balls (rubber) what you think?



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys i have just recently purchased 2 fx5's for my 240 gallon coming in and i was looking at filter media at aquacave. here is what i found, instead of having to change the ceramic little rings that usually come with it i found these rubber balls that im hoping might be a permanent choice that i would never have to change out. There a little more pricey but if i dont gotta change them out then its worth it. Also i have never had a fx5 before so if you think they would be a good idea could you take a look at my link and tell me which ones would fit. They come in various sizes and i have never laid eyes inside a fx5 before. again thank you for the help.

http://www.aquacave.com/searchresult.aspx?CategoryID=110

-jared


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Ant those the balls they use in stumps?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah they're used for sumps and I believe that they're made of plastic. I think they would work in a FX5.


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

These right here say they can go in a canister filter. http://www.aquacave.com/12-nano-balls-by-c...nt-usa-992.html you think i would have to replace them?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

bio balls aren’t the greatest bio media in canisters (fully submerged). I would get ceramic rings or Eheim Ehfi Substrat PRO. I’ve heard of people using scrubbies in canisters with success, but again, they aren’t the best in a fully submerged environment.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd just get he bio balls that are recommended for the fx5 honestly how often do you really plan on changing them 8 or 12month?? And even when you do change them you only do one basket at a given time. It might cost a good amount to fill up both filters at the start but over the long run it should cost that much.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

mtuttle02 said:


> bio balls aren't the greatest bio media in canisters (fully submerged). I would get ceramic rings or Eheim Ehfi Substrat PRO. I've heard of people using scrubbies in canisters with success, but again, they aren't the best in a fully submerged environment.


I like using the Fluval bio rings best.


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ja said:


> bio balls aren't the greatest bio media in canisters (fully submerged). I would get ceramic rings or Eheim Ehfi Substrat PRO. I've heard of people using scrubbies in canisters with success, but again, they aren't the best in a fully submerged environment.


I like using the Fluval bio rings best.
[/quote]

hmm okay thanks on the input guys i guess ill just stick with the rings. how much media can a fx5 hold. how many boxes of the rings should i order for both my fx5's cause i get free shipping, since my order will be over $170 with the driftwood and powerheads im getting. Just trying to get it all on the first try. Im building my shopping cart as we speak lol

like always thank you so much for the help guys


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I use eheiem sub pro 2 but you need to put it in bags because the holes in the tray r large and the substrate are small and some will pass through clogging your pump.

If you stick with the fluval stuff that wont be an issue. I would think its 1 box of fluval rings per tray so you will need 6 of them. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Feefa said:


> I use eheiem sub pro 2 but you need to put it in bags because the holes in the tray r large and the substrate are small and some will pass through clogging your pump.
> 
> If you stick with the fluval stuff that wont be an issue. I would think its 1 box of fluval rings per tray so *you will need 6 of them*. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong


damn really? 6 per filter or 6 in total. not to be a pain in the ass but like i said the biggest canister i have owned is a fluval 405 so the fx5 is a new filter to me i have never seen inside one!

thank you


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ha ha No no six in total, the fx5 has three trays wrapped in foam. 3in one and 3in the other. Just dont over fill them they say to leave enough room for the above tray to sit properly.

When you get the fx5s be sure to watch the video it comes with.
It is very helpful and will guide you through everything.

I am on my first fx5 aswell and have only had it for 4mons but so far so good.
Its on my 220gal with 2 2217's also.

Just fill the trays with bio and dont bother with any blue pads that are supposed to go in the trays, they are useless and will eventually restrict flow to your pump as mine did after 2months. The foam that wrapps around the trays is plenty


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

I use a fluval bio-bals with ceramic rings and everything works perfectly with the water chemistry... My tank is about 200 gallon's too.


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Cool thank you for the help!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Jared35 said:


> These right here say they can go in a canister filter. http://www.aquacave.com/12-nano-balls-by-c...nt-usa-992.html you think i would have to replace them?


Why would you need to replace ceramic rings? Bio balls will work, but ceramic rings will work better. Bio balls are ment to be above water for wet dry filtration


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Idk I always hear you have to replace them and it's a giant pain in the ass.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Jared35 said:


> Idk I always hear you have to replace them and it's a giant pain in the ass.


You dont replace them ever. Mayby in 10 years, but for good quality ceramic media that shouldnt fall apart. I dont have that old of bio media, but the oldest stuff i have is 2 years old and it hasnt even started to break apart. Also dont listen to the manufacturers replacement recomendations as you need to replace them way less often liek aquaclear mech media says to replace every month or so, but it works good for years just rince it every week or two. Filter floss and chemical media are the only media you need to replace.


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> Idk I always hear you have to replace them and it's a giant pain in the ass.


You dont replace them ever. Mayby in 10 years, but for good quality ceramic media that shouldnt fall apart. I dont have that old of bio media, but the oldest stuff i have is 2 years old and it hasnt even started to break apart. Also dont listen to the manufacturers replacement recomendations as you need to replace them way less often liek aquaclear mech media says to replace every month or so, but it works good for years just rince it every week or two. Filter floss and chemical media are the only media you need to replace.
[/quote]

okay thank you for clearing that up. ill just stick with the fluval ceramic rings


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

good Idea bro


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

i have bio balls in my fx5 and everything is perfect. its just your preference


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

You don't have to replace ceramic rings. I've had the same one's in my filters for 3 years. They're a little skuzzed up and brown (damn brown algea cyano bacteia whatever the #$*% it is







) but my filter is still working fine.


----------

